# Hook of Holland Discount



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Had this arrive by email today.

http://www.ferrycheap.com/emails/Ju...4-v2&utm_medium=eshot&utm_campaign=ferrycheap

I haven't yet checked out how much of a genuine discount it is, but it could be worth a look at if you want to use that route.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up Stanner as we are hoping to use this route in September.

I have just done a comparison...........and it is exactly the same price as the Stena website direct :lol: :lol: 

Worth a try though


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Carl_n_Flo said:


> Thanks for the heads up Stanner as we are hoping to use this route in September.
> 
> I have just done a comparison...........and it is exactly the same price as the Stena website direct :lol: :lol:
> 
> Worth a try though


I thought it might be, as I couldn't see Stena letting another website undercut them. :roll:


----------

